# U.S. Open



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I know its kinda late now, but why not? Not that much of a golf fan, but damn it seems like that is all ESPN is covering right now so what the hell. Tiger played some GREAT golf yesterday after a bad day one. With Tiger one stroke off the lead I say he pulls in the lead today. 

Discuss.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I'd love to see Tiger win it- I was working yesterday and saw that he was +3 at one point and was thinking he was out of it after coming back from the knee surgery. Now he's at -2 and in perfect position- I hope the knee holds up and he takes it. :thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

that course is pretty kick ass for being a public course, definitely blows a lot of private clubs out of the water. I love that green that has a mad slope 80% or so of the arc around it that slides down into a bunch of spiny plants...awesome.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

Does anyone know when the playoff is gonna be?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

tomorrow mang, not sure of the time but if yr anywhere near a TV you'll very likely see it.

my husband got pissed at me cause i kept going "fer shizzle" like Dave Chappelle being Tiger Woods. he is an avid golfer and works in a related industry so he was riveted to the TV.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

Ahahaha my sister and I made that joke at dinner tonight and our parents didn't get it.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

It would take a long time to describe the racial draft but it is def. one of my favorite Chappelle sketches. 

Those fake teeth he wore..every time I picture it I chuckle. Tim Meadows also did a hysterical impersonation of him on SNL years ago.

you had to love the wu-tang guys getting drafted by the Asians and responding in Japanese, konnichiwa b*tches! Until you school us this will be the most Japanese many forum members know, except for those of us who are Japanese or who have a Japanese grandparent around or something.

Those greens have to be rolling at about 12 or 13 on the dreaded stimpmeter, otherwise those guys wouldn't be getting robbed on some of the putts they've been trying to make the last couple of days.

Domo!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Oooooh...sudden death.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

great match...Tiger won in sudden death 19th hole....


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

God Tiger has such a hot wife


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

SurfNinja said:


> God Tiger has such a hot wife


Yes he does and he's a pretty good golf player too. :thumb02:

That was one of the best golf matches I have ever seen. Great fight from both men- props to 45 year old Rocco for such a great performance. :thumbsup:


----------

